# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  قوانين خاصة بمواضيع السياحة العربية (الرجاء الدخول للاهمية)

## Fannan1

**  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    قال الله تعالى في محكم كتابه   ((())) يا أيها الناس إنّا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم ((())) حرصا من الجميع للرقي بالمنتدى الى اعلى المراتب  احببنا طرح هذه القوانين حتى يتسنى للجميع المحافظة على  نظام القسم و الرقي به الى ما يحبه ورضاه كل واحد منا 
_________________________________________________________________  * (1) لايحق للعضو أن يضيف أكثر من 2 مواضيع في اليوم الواحد لكي يتسنى للجميع المشاركة*   * (2) يمنع وضع أى صورة مخله بالدين والاخلاق والاداب العام* *واي تجاوز لهذه القوانين من اي شخص سيتم ايقافه فورا*   (3) يُمنع التعرض لأي دوله بأي سوء مما قد يولد الفتن ويثير المشاكل , واي موضوع يرد فيه مخالفه من هذا النوع سيُغلق فورا    (4) يمنع الإساءة إلى ملوك ورؤساء الدول العربية لاننا في القسم السياحي و لسنا في القسم السياسي    (5) أي موضوع مشابه لأي موضوع أخر و يحتوي على نفس المعلومات  الخاصه بالبلد المُشارك بها قبلا سيُدمج حتى لا تتكرر المواضيع ذات نفس المحتوى      (6) عدم الرد بتلقائية ويجب قرائة الموضوع بعناية حتى يفهم ما القصود منه وما الغرض به.   (7) عدم الرد بألفاظ غير مفهومة او غير محترمة أو مهينة للأعضاء فليكن شعارنا  (اسلوبك في ردك يعبر عن شخصيتك)  (8) يُمنع طرح أي مواضيع تتضمن دعاية لأي شركة من شركات السفر والسياحة او اي حجوزات طيران اياً كانت.     (9) على كل عضو قام بنقل موضوع الى هنا أن يذكر كلمة (منقول للامانة وبدون ذكر المصدر)  (10) يحق للمشرفين في المنتدى نقل غلق دمج نسخ اي موضوع  في هذا القسم وفق الصلاحيات المخولة له في المنتدى  (11) يحق للعضو معرفة مصير موضوعه ان لم يجده في القسم  الذي قام باضافته فيه 
_________________________________________________________________  اخواني الاعزاء المنتدى متنداكم انشئ لخدمتكم بكم ومعكم  نرقى ونستمر الى الامام فلا تبخلو علينا باقتراحاتكم وارشاداتكم  وتعقيباتكم فهى طريق النجاح والاستمرارية لنا ولكم
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
و في الاخير نشكركم  على حسن تعاونكم معنا
تحياتنا للجميع

----------

